# Hymer 694 (1989 Fiat Ducato) - Stereo wiring



## 111093 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

My Hymer came with no stereo, I'd like to fit one. The wires in the slot are just a bunch of wires with spade connectors (or are they bullet connectors? I can't remember...).

I've had a search on the web for an adaptor, the Autoleads site doesn't acknowledge any Ducato made before 2001 which is a bit odd as they've been around since 1981.

I'm pretty sure the manual I have doesn't cover this - I can't say for sure because it's in the Hymer, two hours drive away, and I'd like to get an adaptor (and stereo) before driving there.

So if anyone knows, it would be wonderful (and save me time and petrol) if you could advise!

Cheers

Michael


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Michael

I had the same problem. My solution was to cut the ends of the wires and buy a suitable ISO connector with the connector inserts which matches modern car stereos. It was easy to connect the wires to the ISO plug, just a pair of pliers required, and there are plenty of websites showing you which pin goes where.

I bought the ISO plug from an eBay seller.

Good luck.

Swampy


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've posted before on trying to turn a stereo into a mono as the separation on stereo means each listener tends to get only one channel (e.g. lead guitarist or singer) whether in the cab or in the habitation. If you haven't bought yet I'd go for one with a mono switch to overcome this.


----------



## 111093 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

Turned out the bunch of bullet connectors had actually been used to crimp the original cables to an ISO adapter, I just couldn't see that when I first looked. I stuck my head under the dash and all was revealed, and it all works, nothing to do.

As for stereo separation, I haven't actually bought the stereo for the MH yet but the one I tested with (pulled from my car) has a setting for mono output. I might just get the same type.

Cheers

Michael


----------

